# P90X Help.



## Auden (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm 6.1" tall and weigh 220lbs. i'm 17 days into the program and although I've not followed the diet plan to the book, I've eaten clean and kept within the limits of carbs and fats. I will say that I probably don't meet the total calorie requirements every day. Thus far, I feel stronger and bring it to every session, lifting slightly more and doing more reps each time, but i haven't lost any weight. Is this normal, I'm sure some have lost upto 10lbs in this time.

HELP. Is it going to happen?


----------



## ceazur (Jun 18, 2011)

yes it'll happen, i figure you shoulda seen some water weight loss or something by now.. maybe lower cals??

*Some Thoughts On P90X Week Two Results*



Did I lose weight in week two?  No
What did I learn from Week two?
I wasn't as sore
I was more fatigued
 Careful what you eat as serious exercise causes your stomach to produce more acid than usual
I wasn't as hungry
I could do more reps and more weight
I could do more yoga moves
Abripper X became enjoyable!

Any Setbacks? No, I dont think the fatigue made for any problems, all in all a nice improvement over week one.
My Mood? Same as week one.  Upbeat, confident. Not depressed to the lack of weight loss, this is "normal" for p90x.
Enjoyable?  Now thru two weeks its still very enjoyable. the one day I was really  fatigued it was a bit of a chore to get going but glad I hung in there.
Life Impact? Still an issue, not sure I could do this over 90 days at the 6 days a week pace.
Thats from some guys blog.. He did start experiencing weight loss later in the program tho...


----------



## Auden (Jun 18, 2011)

Very reassuring, thanks for that.
I do wonder if I've gained some muscle mass in the larger groups i.e. quads, back & chest, hence the reason the scales are not shifting. 
Also, I'm 11.5% body fat which isn't as high as some of the dudes who shed a small person on this program.
Thanks again, I just wanted to know I'm going the right way.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 18, 2011)

11.5% aint shit... and only you can tell bro.. I would keep giving it 110%.. i did insanity for 60 days and lost 15 lbs.. some was muscle but a dropped 2" in the waist..


----------



## feinburgrl (Jun 18, 2011)

Not a fan of circuit training if your trying to gain muscle. Having a decrease of your total caloric intake of 500 everyday for 2 weeks should have got you down 2 pounds. That will not show on the scale. I don't know how many calories your in taking each day but if your intake is more than your out take in calories then you will not loss any weight.

Just because your eating clean does not mean you will lose weight.

P.S.: Muscle Confusion is all bullshit.


----------



## Built (Jun 18, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> Not a fan of circuit training if your trying to gain muscle.


Me neither.


feinburgrl said:


> Having a decrease of your total caloric intake of 500 everyday for 2 weeks should have got you down 2 pounds.


Indeed it should have. 


feinburgrl said:


> I don't know how many calories your in taking each day but if your intake is more than your out take in calories then you will not loss any weight.


GOLD.


feinburgrl said:


> Just because your eating clean does not mean you will lose weight.


More gold.


feinburgrl said:


> P.S.: Muscle Confusion is all bullshit.


And still MORE gold.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh god, again?  Shoot me now...

dude you're not going to gain much muscle on p90x! Period.  You're a victim of marketing.  Period.  You're not going to be lean and build muscle eating at a deficit. Period.  Sorry, you've been had.  You've been legally lied to by clever marketing and gimmick speak.  And like others said.  You're just doing circuit training.  There is no magic, and muscle confusion doesn't exist!  You'd be better off doing your basic core lifts(not all that jumping around "oh look how fun it is" crap) lifting heavy and manipulating your diet. 

And to mirror others comments above, you might be eating clean. Doesn't mean anything.  You might be eating TOO clean as a matter of fact.  The human animal was built on the backs of other animals.... and their fat.  And if you're truly 11.5% body fat or even close to that, good luck with doing anything but killing yourself to get thinner.  At 11% or close, you're at a point where your body(or the average person's body) is going to start fighting you the more and more you want to lose. Your body doesn't care about what you see on t.v., what dieted down, water cut and dehydrated models on a commercial or anybody elses idea of what is acceptable or "cute".  It's trying to survive and protect life.   What do you think is a satisfactory body fat percentage?  5?  4?  If you're not naturally tight, it's hard to sustain a body fat percentage much lower for any length of time. I'm not saying you can't get lower, but doing it with p90x is something I'd never tell a client to do.  Shit you could do Protein Sparing Modified Fast and be at 9 or 8% in two weeks without really working out.  

Welcome to the real world!


----------



## ahiggs (Jun 18, 2011)

really how many of these p90x threads are there going to be?


----------



## Auden (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, it's good to see so many fans of the p90x program.

I find it hard to believe that so many bodybuilders have either not heard or choose not to listen to others praise of this program. Yes, if you do any training for 90 days you will see change, so obviously the same applies here. Only p90x organizes a well balanced program which doesn't concerntrate on growing shoulders out of your fucking ears. I don't want to look like a fucking gorilla, just add some muscle and lose some body fat.

And any fucker that says "oh no not another p90x question" fuck off and answer another thread, it's not compulsory to respond. 

Anyone who gave constuctive critism, my apologies for this outburst, I am most grateful for your help.

Have a nice day y'all.


----------



## ahiggs (Jun 19, 2011)

i never claimed to be a bodybuilder i train for functional strength.  the point is look around on this forum and you will find many many threads on p90x.  and you will see the same advice there that you were given here.  it is a worthless program for and one that is rarely stuck too.  good luck with it, i doubt you will see much gain


----------



## ceazur (Jun 19, 2011)

auden, i should have told you, you were not going to get too many good responses about cardio circuits from a bunch of hyooge bodybuilders


----------



## Gissurjon (Jun 19, 2011)

Auden said:


> ..., just add some muscle and lose some body fat.


 
how u gon do'dat?


----------



## Built (Jun 19, 2011)

Auden said:


> Well, it's good to see so many fans of the p90x program.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that so many bodybuilders have either not heard or choose not to listen to others praise of this program.


You're the one who came here looking for help. 


Auden said:


> Yes, if you do any training for 90 days you will see change,


You've been at it for 17 days and you aren't seeing it. 


Auden said:


> so obviously the same applies here. Only p90x organizes a well balanced program which doesn't concerntrate on growing shoulders out of your fucking ears. I don't want to look like a fucking gorilla, just add some muscle and lose some body fat.


I don't have shoulders growing out of my ears. Neither do I use P90x. The only people I've seen using this programme have lost a significant amount of weight while using it - most of it fat, but a great deal of it was muscle. Every one of 'em lost strength along the way. My husband - who isn't a bodybuilder btw, he's a mountain-biker who lifts weights as part of his training - noted this to me when he started seeing some of his gym buddies using the programme. He came home one day and told me about one of 'em who was all excited about how much smaller his waist got, but he still didn't really see any abs and his buddy couldn't live anything near what he was lifting before he started. 

There are other, better ways to achieve the look and the conditioning you seek. This one isn't even working for you. 


Auden said:


> And any fucker that says "oh no not another p90x question" fuck off and answer another thread, it's not compulsory to respond.
> 
> Anyone who gave constuctive critism, my apologies for this outburst, I am most grateful for your help.
> 
> Have a nice day y'all.



I understand the frustration you are feeling. Nobody wants to think they've purchased the wrong thing, or been sucked into marketing. Please understand the frustration we are feeling also - we see a great many of these threads because the marketing behind P90X promises the world on a platter, but it just doesn't deliver. We don't see the happy people of whom you speak - we only see the ones who aren't getting anywhere, who post here asking for help with a programme that's flawed from the start. 

Many become irritated at our replies - and again, I understand. You've purchased a programme because you want a look - not huge, but leaner and stronger, fitter. 

I'm sure you're convinced we're all a bunch of muscle-bound goons who want our shoulders growing out of our ears and can't understand this, but we do. I like this look and I know how to achieve it. 

You can either believe me, or not but P90X is not an optimal means to achieve this end - not unless you're on steroids. 

A man running steroids and using P90X could achieve this look using this programme. Surprise, right?  You probably associate gear-use with the "jacked up goon" look you eschew but that's not the only thing steroids do, any more than heavy lifting will jack you up into beast-like proportions. Believe it or not, becoming a jacked up goon is HARD WORK - it does NOT happen fast. You could try to achieve that look for YEARS and not achieve it. 

A man NOT running steroids will need a different strategy than P90X type circuits if he wants to achieve a hard, cut, lean, athletic build. If you want that kind of body, drop me a line if you don't want to post. If you want to try to make your programme work, keep trying. When you're not happy with the result, drop me a PM and I'll offer you some suggestions. 

Good luck.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 19, 2011)

Built said:


> You're the one who came here looking for help.
> 
> You've been at it for 17 days and you aren't seeing it.
> 
> ...



BOOM


----------



## Marat (Jun 19, 2011)

Auden said:


> And any fucker that says "oh no not another p90x question" fuck off



Hopefully you remember this statement a year from now.  Good luck with the program.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 19, 2011)

Auden said:


> Well, it's good to see so many fans of the p90x program.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that so many bodybuilders have either not heard or choose not to listen to others praise of this program. Yes, if you do any training for 90 days you will see change, so obviously the same applies here. Only p90x organizes a well balanced program which doesn't concerntrate on growing shoulders out of your fucking ears. I don't want to look like a fucking gorilla, just add some muscle and lose some body fat.
> 
> ...


 Oh no, not another P90x Question!

It's all constructive criticism.  You're doing p90x yet you logged onto a forum to find out MORE of what to do?  What's wrong, the system you think is gold is not gold?  go figure.  And as I've had to say in other threads about this shit, ( and posts like yours is the reason why we get tired of this shit) noone here is advocating getting huge or "growing shoulders out of their ears".  We advocate doing shit that works the safest and easiest way possible.  People like you stop through, ask for help, then spit in the face of those helping because you don't like the answers you're getting?  What do you think everyone here is joking or just messing around with you?  You should've went to a p90x forum!   The problem is that you simply don't know what you're trying to do, and the industry that sold you on it knows this. Now they are betting you'll buy the next dvd or spend 100 on the p90x shakes.  You DID get the shakes right?  You gotta have that!  Sometimes you gotta sit back and listen, and take it.  Hell I love hearing shit from people that are succesful, in regards to any subject matter, not just fitness.    

And how dare you talk shit shit in a thread where you ask for help!  That's funny!  You can read and re-read anything Built writes.  She knows waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than you obviously, and waaaaaaaay more than most.  She will be waaaaaaay nicer to you.  Noone has to like the system you like!  What if you came on here asking about the solo-flex?  Sorry, again, welcome to the real world. We've had tons of people come through that end up losing tons of weight and usually people like Built offer solid advice as part of that experience.  And p90x well balanced!?  because it has you doing a bunch of different types of exercises and some half assed yoga?  Please.  And again, it grinds my goddam gears when people think that just because someone doesn't want to circuit train or jog all day that they are defaulting to wanting to be a muscle bound freak.  There are more than the extremes of fitness here on this forum.  We have all the shapes and sizes and the thing that sets us apart is that we don't subscribe to industry standard nonsense without questioning the root of the question/problem, etc. The big difference here is that everyone ISN'T about perpetual strength and size and that's why I stick around.   People here know how to get "ripped " without even lifting weights...so much for your shoulders out your ears shit.  You sound like a teenager getting mad on the playground.  Grow up.

By the way....   Oh no, not another P90x Question!


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 19, 2011)

Marat said:


> Hopefully you remember this statement a year from now.  Good luck with the program.



I'll mail him a 500 calorie peanut butter and jelly sandwich if he's here in a year.  






















































Ok I won't but for dramatic affect....


----------



## ahiggs (Jun 20, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> I'll mail him a 500 calorie peanut butter and jelly sandwich if he's here in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck he's not here now!!!


----------



## Auden (Jun 21, 2011)

Back by popular demand.

I can see why some of you concerntrate on developing your bodies so much, to compensate for lack of developement else where.

Quite frankly, to use a forum to gain a bit of info or give some advice, fine. But some seem not to have a fucking life beyond this website.

Merkaba, you're a petty piece of shit. Why don't you and ahiggs go and suck each others tiny cocks.

Finally, P90X is hear to stay, Tony Horton is the man, fellas, sell the bars and plates and go and get yourselves some resistance bands, you know it's the way forward. Ha ha you dumb fucks.


----------



## Wiseguy. (Jun 21, 2011)

Horton is overrated.


----------



## Noghri73 (Jun 21, 2011)

Auden said:


> ...
> Finally, P90X is hear to stay, Tony Horton is the man, fellas, sell the bars and plates and go and get yourselves some resistance bands, you know it's the way forward. Ha ha you dumb fucks.



I go to these threads just to read Merkaba's response  

Auden - IMO, it is a fad that will eventually play itself out.  Some new marketer will introduce the next big thing, but Tony will have made his cash.

Body weight exercises can only improve the body so much, and high intensity cardio is difficult to maintain for a long time period.


----------



## tomjone20 (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't worry about the scale (any kind) and just take pictures.  That's what you care about anyway, right?  So even if the scale didn't change (body fat, body weight, etc.) but you look better then you're on your way!  My fiancee does p90x and LOVES IT (and I love it too ;-))


----------



## Auden (Jun 21, 2011)

tomjone20 said:


> Don't worry about the scale (any kind) and just take pictures. That's what you care about anyway, right? So even if the scale didn't change (body fat, body weight, etc.) but you look better then you're on your way! My fiancee does p90x and LOVES IT (and I love it too ;-))


  Finally a fan! I should have you stuffed and mounted. Long live Tony Horton, amen.


----------



## ahiggs (Jun 21, 2011)

if you honestly think you are going to come out the other end of this looking like one of those fitness models, your delusional!!!  that picture of built in her avatar is actually her she knows what she is talking about!!  you should read what she says!! you will see far better gains, with big compound lifts!!!  and will lose more fat with DIET, than with this circut training bullshit!!  you asked for help you have recieved FAR MORE than you deserve


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 21, 2011)

hey auden, ur original question was " is this going to happen?" 
answer at this time seems to be an almost unanamous "no". And yes, i know my spelling isnt correct.hopefully you dump the px before the site, these people have already done what you want to do, no matter what that is! the kindness people like built show to absolute strangers never ceases to amaze me. come aboard and learn, really, we all want eachother to succeed, thats why we talk.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 21, 2011)

Auden said:


> Back by popular demand.
> 
> I can see why some of you concerntrate on developing your bodies so much, to compensate for lack of developement else where.
> 
> ...



haha...like I said, grow up.  Look at yourself dude!  That feeling you have, ball that up into a workout and go do the Ab Ripper!  You came in cryin' cause you weren't getting results!  Now you want to throw a fit.  I mean feel free to stay around if you think anyone will take you serious now!  "aww you come here cause you have no life and you need to make up for lack of development elsewhere...I have a life that's why I do p90x even though it doesn't work for me. And I'm mad about that and taking it out on the handful of people who actually know something about fitness instead of getting suckered into products that come on after midnight, and I'm a typical male who says stuff like 'why don't you go suck someone's cock' even though I'm slobbering all over Tony Horton's..."   

Hopefully it will piss you off to know that I can do what you're trying to do without even working out. Let that fuel your fire!  More AB RIPPER!!!  
I'm glad Tony is here to stay!  Be sure to buy the shakes!  I'm a fan of good marketing so go pay some more money to him!  Unless you're gonna say you downloaded it or borrowed from a friend, which instantly tells you that it's not worth it?  Hows that working for ya?  Go clean your room little child.


----------



## Auden (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Merkaba (Jun 21, 2011)

Auden said:


>


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 23, 2011)

BAHAHAH.... hey bud your getting creamed out there.  id like to come to your rescue but p90x you might aswell be doing tyboe with Billy Blank.  good luck man.  I would hit up built and take what ever advice she has to offer....Welp  off to the gym shoulders arent going come out my ears by themselves


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

Hard to trust any of these informerical products.


----------



## P90Xyberfive (Jun 26, 2011)

I lost 65 lbs doing this and at first it was a little hard.  One thing is that you may be gaining muscle mass faster than you are losing body fat.  As long as you are eating right and doing the workouts you are getting into shape.


----------



## Built (Jun 26, 2011)

P90Xyberfive said:


> I lost 65 lbs doing this and at first it was a little hard.  One thing is that y*ou may be gaining muscle mass faster than you are losing body fat.*  As long as you are eating right and doing the workouts you are getting into shape.



Uh, no.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Jun 26, 2011)

I dunno why people talk so much shit on P90X.   I used it a few years ago and i got ripped up.  Of course i've been in the gym lifting weights pretty hard since then lol.....and i will never go back to p90x, but it is pretty bad ass for cardio and beginners wanting to shed fat.

I was 220lb.....went down to 185lb.   Now im 215lb 10% bf.  

Dont use P90X if you want to get any sort of muscles though...  gaining muscle on P90X is not going to happen....


----------



## Built (Jun 26, 2011)

Woodrow1 said:


> I dunno why people talk so much shit on P90X.   I used it a few years ago and i got ripped up.  Of course i've been in the gym lifting weights pretty hard since then lol.....and i will never go back to p90x, but it is pretty bad ass for cardio and beginners wanting to shed fat.
> 
> I was 220lb.....went down to 185lb.   Now im 215lb 10% bf.
> 
> *Dont use P90X if you want to get any sort of muscles though...  gaining muscle on P90X is not going to happen.*...



Yeah, that's the problem. You'll lose muscle on P90X - everyone I know at the gym who used it lost weight, but none of 'em got ripped and all of 'em lost strength. 

Not something I'd recommend to a beginner - and I say this as a woman who was fat and started lifting at 38. I'm glad I started off with free-weights and fixed my diet from the start, and didn't try to train off the weight with some sort of iron cardio.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 26, 2011)

P90Xyberfive said:


> I lost 65 lbs doing this and at first it was a little hard.  One thing is that you may be gaining muscle mass faster than you are losing body fat.  As long as you are eating right and doing the workouts you are getting into shape.



  How did you measure that?  

We need an emoticon for "brainwashed"


----------



## Auden (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, the P90xers seem to be manifesting. I can see a complete take over of this forum within the next 12 months.
Good to hear tales of success, happiness and inner fulfilment. Actually I'm seeing some good results myself in the last week. Funny, if I had just waited it would have saved all this anomosity. Still, it's good for friends such as us to get it all out in the open. It's been emotional. X


----------



## Noghri73 (Jun 27, 2011)

Auden said:


> Well, the P90xers seem to be manifesting. I can see a complete take over of this forum within the next 12 months.
> .... X




I would love to see how many of these P90xers will do p90x for a year.

I guarantee there will be a higher percentage of weight lifters last a year with their exercises than p90xers that last that long.  
And I'll give you one guess which group will hold on to their muscle better.

But seriously, I wish you the best of luck Auden.


----------



## tfarewel (Jul 23, 2011)

p90x and p90x2 are devloped by experts that have much more credit than anyone on these boards. Im not saying that some people here dont know what they are talking about but Beachbody is NOT just made up of informercial and marketing folks. The program works great for those that want what it can get..and Yes if you do the program 100% with the diet you will get results. I have sceen it first hand, by many people.


----------



## Built (Jul 23, 2011)

Me too. They turned into weaker, smaller (albeit leaner) versions of their former selves. Then they gave up and started eating again. Can you say "rebound fat-gain" anybody?


----------



## tfarewel (Jul 23, 2011)

Built said:


> Me too. They turned into weaker, smaller (albeit leaner) versions of their former selves. Then they gave up and started eating again. Can you say "rebound fat-gain" anybody?


 

The people I know have just gotten better over the years with the MANY great products Beachbody offers..and no, I am not a coach or an employee of them. I just witnessed first hand how great and life changing they are.


----------



## iron2 (Jul 23, 2011)

hey if i were u...lol... i would lisen to built...lol....i am a 44 year old who used to bodybuild in my twentys and had stoped for a while due to unexpected things in life...during that time i had gained a lot of weight...fat mostly...lol....i have now resumed my training....by doing the things she has mentioned ....have been able to get my body back in the shape i want....there r guys i work with that are on ur p90x...and they r always  telling me man how do u get bf down and keep ur muscle....so take it from me....lisen to built....from how she looks it would be very wise to take her advise.....but believe what u may.....


----------



## Built (Jul 23, 2011)

tfarewel said:


> The people I know have just gotten better over the years with the MANY great products Beachbody offers..and no, I am not a coach or an employee of them. I just witnessed first hand how great and life changing they are.



You know what? A lot of stuff works. People have different goals, too - if your goal is to be lean and tight, not very big, and have a lot of endurance, these types of workouts will do it for you. 

Some people also really seem to enjoy that type of exertion. If these are your goals and this is the kind of training you like, go for it. 

I wouldn't recommend this type of training to someone who is very heavy. 

If you're fat, out of shape and 40+, there are better ways to achieve fitness - and by better I mean easier, less challenging, and more sustainable. Dieting hard while training this way is not something I would envy. 

(Iron2, I'm glad you found my posts helpful!)


----------



## tfarewel (Sep 9, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Oh god, again? Shoot me now...
> 
> dude you're not going to gain much muscle on p90x! Period. You're a victim of marketing. Period. You're not going to be lean and build muscle eating at a deficit. Period. Sorry, you've been had. You've been legally lied to by clever marketing and gimmick speak. And like others said. You're just doing circuit training. There is no magic, and muscle confusion doesn't exist! You'd be better off doing your basic core lifts(not all that jumping around "oh look how fun it is" crap) lifting heavy and manipulating your diet.
> 
> ...


 

Good post..except for the fact that p90x works for thousands and is great..


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 10, 2011)

tfarewel said:


> Good post..except for the fact that p90x works for thousands and is great..


And by "work" you mean losing weight?  Weight is water,fat, and muscle.  Increasing V02 max? Any intense workout will.  Getting ripped?  you can get ripped faster if you eat properly and train properly to preserve muscle mass. There is nothing special about this stuff.  It's a circuit training.  Anyone can come up with a circuit workout and change intensity accordingly.  The human body only works in one way, unless you have a disease.  

Learning how to eat also works for thousands.  Doing football training intensity workouts works for thousands.  It's also seldom sustainable.  Find two people that have made it 90 days.  Again...you can do it and crossfit twice a day for all I care.  Have fun with that.  And the people who know how the body works can get the same results for their clients with half the time and half the unnecessary stress on their bodies.  Why keep bumping this shit to make the same old argument.  It is a great workout!  So is running a marathon or kickboxing or wrestling or mountain climbing.  Go climb a mountain. It works for thousands.  Oh what's that you say, you don't want to? Why not?  Did you buy p90x or borrow it or download it...or have you even tried it?  If so, what were your statistics? And furthermore that post was in response to someone wanting to get extremely low bodyfat.  Show me thousands of p90xers under 11.5% bodyfat. If they are, half of them weren't severely overweight to begin with.


----------

